# RSS Feed Down



## grislyeye (Jun 29, 2008)

The front page RSS feed doesn't seem to be working: I just get a blank page when I go to it directly in Firefox 3:

feed://http//dev.enworld.org/forum/external.php?type=RSS2


----------



## Kristian Serrano (Jun 29, 2008)

rgladwell said:


> The front page RSS feed doesn't seem to be working: I just get a blank page when I go to it directly in Firefox 3:
> 
> feed://http//dev.enworld.org/forum/external.php?type=RSS2




The URL is bad. Try feed://www.enworld.org/forum/external.php?type=RSS2

PS - More accurately, all you need to do for any feed is change "feed://http//dev.enworld.org" to "feed://www.enworld.org", and you will see the feed appropriately.


----------



## grislyeye (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi Amaril,

Thanks for that, that seemed to work. 

However, I do notice that this link is the feed for all the forums: is there anyway I can just get a feed for the news on the front page?

TIA


----------



## Kristian Serrano (Jun 30, 2008)

That's the one thing I haven't figured out yet. I can get individual forums, including the News forums, but I can't figure out how to capture everything on the front page from one feed.

I did find one thing, but I got a message saying something about not being allowed to see future news items.


----------



## jon_m (Jun 30, 2008)

I too would love to see RSS feeds 100% working for the site.

Admins: there is one change that I think can be made relatively easily to get it mostly working. The source code for the main page lists the RSS feed as this:

feed://dev.enworld.org/forum/external.php?type=RSS2

Individual forums such as the 4e Rules forum list feeds in their source code like this:

feed://dev.enworld.org/forum/external.php?type=RSS2&forumids=317

The dev.enworld.org simply needs to be changed to www.enworld.org to get the feed to work. I bet that it's a preference that can be changed in the software to get the source to generate correctly.

The one feed that would be great to have would be a feed for the news on the front page. Anything that it posted there shows up as being under the /articles subdirectory. I can't seem to figure out if there is a feed just for those posts. The main feed listed on the main page seems to be a compilation of all posts from all forums. I think a better place for that feed would be on the main forums page.

Jon


----------



## neobolts (Jun 30, 2008)

I would also like to see a front page RSS feed.


----------



## fabneme (Jul 2, 2008)

[UP]

I miss my ENworld feeds...


----------



## Urza (Jul 2, 2008)

Kinda disappointed to see the new site doesn't have an integrated RSS feed.


----------



## RangerRob (Aug 1, 2008)

I'd love to see this as well, enworld has tons of great news, but I tend to miss out on some of it without RSS feeds.


----------



## fabneme (Aug 8, 2008)

Since the page load takes soooooooo long (ok, the new front page doesn't, but let's be honest, the new front page is not a front page), what about fixing the rss feed?


----------

